# 69 gto rear bumper question



## johnnyrr1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello all I have a question about my 69 GTO rear bumper behind the rear bumper for the quarters meet the rear Valance there's a couple holes on each side is there a filler panel that goes between the bumper and the body? or are rubber bumpers here? what mounts to those holes I think possibly a bracket but not sure if there's anything exterior that mounts there thank you


----------



## johnnyrr1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Found the answer to my own question which of course gave me another question rear bumpers snubbers on the corners apparently mine are missing anyone know where you can get some? thank you


----------

